# Seguimento - Maio 2006



## Dan (15 Mai 2006 às 23:04)

Vamos lá começar novamente 

Por aqui já parece Verão. Hoje 8,1ºC / 25,7ºC aqui em casa.
19,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2006 às 00:37)

aqui neste momento tenho 19,0ºC amanha vai ser o dia mais quente este ano ate agora!!


----------



## tozequio (16 Mai 2006 às 00:39)

amanhã estão previstos 34ºc para Beja  

para o Porto apenas 22ºC


----------



## Zoelae (16 Mai 2006 às 05:45)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> amanhã estão previstos 34ºc para Beja
> 
> para o Porto apenas 22ºC



Viva!!!!!!!!!!! 
Temos o fórum de Volta....k fixe!!!!

Eu e o Minho já andavamos a planear e fazer um. Ainda bem k regressou...e pena ser agora uma Má altura para participar...EXAMES...

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Mai 2006 às 09:10)

Q bem que sabe voltar a escrever neste forum...

O porto está totalmente nublado, mas com uma agradável temperatura de 18º


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 09:50)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> amanhã estão previstos 34ºc para Beja
> 
> para o Porto apenas 22ºC



Boas a todos

Acho que não vai ficar pelos 22 no Porto, esta nubelosidade baixa vai dissipar e irá chegar aos 25/26ºC


----------



## tozequio (16 Mai 2006 às 10:11)

Também acho que sim, apesar de esta Primavera, apesar dos muitos dias de céu mais ou menos limpa, estar a ser relativamente fresca para estes lados, o dia mais quente deste ano ainda nem chegou aos calcanhares de alguns dias de Inverno do ano passado.


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 10:15)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Também acho que sim, apesar de esta Primavera, apesar dos muitos dias de céu mais ou menos limpa, estar a ser relativamente fresca para estes lados, o dia mais quente deste ano ainda nem chegou aos calcanhares de alguns dias de Inverno do ano passado.



Não é bem assim a minha estação já registou 26,3 no início de Maio mas não sei o dia certo, tenho de ir ver e a temperatura média tem sido acima da média para esta época do ano


----------



## tozequio (16 Mai 2006 às 10:20)

Em Março do ano passado (por volta do dia 15-16, por aí) houve 2 dias com 28 - 29ºC


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 10:24)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Em Março do ano passado (por volta do dia 15-16, por aí) houve 2 dias com 28 - 29ºC



Exacto, rondou acima dos 25ºc tb a ver vamos quanto é que chega hoje 

No Porto já estão 21.2ºC só faltam 0,8 para atingir a previsão do IM e ainda são 10:24 da manhã


----------



## tozequio (16 Mai 2006 às 10:28)

Já se sabe que o IM às vezes dá vontade de fazer isto:  

Mas ainda assim, há que dar a mão à palmatória, eles actualizaram esta manhã a máxima para 24ºC


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 10:32)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Já se sabe que o IM às vezes dá vontade de fazer isto:
> 
> Mas ainda assim, há que dar a mão à palmatória, eles actualizaram esta manhã a máxima para 24ºC



Vá lá assim já não ficam tão mal, fiam-se no que os modelos mostram em vez de os interpretar e conhecer as suas projecções... 
Mas  hoje passamos esta fasquía aqui no Porto


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 12:37)

temperatura Porto - Boavista - 25,2ºC Pressão 1017hPa!

Já passamos a fasquia da actualização do IM vamos ver se chegamos aos 26ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2006 às 13:03)

aqui agora não há sol o céu ta quase todo coberto por nuvens altas a temperatura é de 25,8ºc pressão 1017hpa a ver vamos se chega aqui aos 29ºc o previsto pelo IM estou confiante que sim!!


----------



## Snow (16 Mai 2006 às 14:06)

Como é ter de volta esta maltinha outra vez. aqui estou com 28.3º Quase Verão.


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 14:14)

Agora está de NW e a temperatura a descer, 24,1ºC com alguma nubelosidade alta!


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Mai 2006 às 16:09)

lisboa por enquanto esta com 27º nuvens altas ou será poluição? 

bem como se diz esta um tempo abafado 

abraços meteo


----------



## Fil (16 Mai 2006 às 17:38)

Aqui está a ser também o dia mais quente do ano, tenho neste momento 24,8ºC com máxima de 26,2ºC.

Ás 15h, Alcácer do Sal, Mértola e Amareleja na casa dos 34ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2006 às 20:54)

Mais um dia de Verão e um dos dias mais quentes do ano até ao momento, nomeadamente na máxima.
Em casa: 12,2ºC / 27,2ºC 
Na estação meteorológica: 11,2ºC / 27,4ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2006 às 23:25)

maxima de hoje foi de 30ºc aqui a mais alta ate agora!!neste momento ainda estão 23,3ºc!!1016hpa...


----------



## tozequio (17 Mai 2006 às 22:37)

Depois de mais um blackout no fórum, a chuva parece estar de regresso


----------



## Fil (18 Mai 2006 às 11:24)

Aqui também choveu um pouco durante a noite por volta das 04:10, segundo o meu pluviometro foram 0,5mm. A minima foi de 13,4ºC e neste momento tenho 17,8ºC / 47% / 1023,6hPa com céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2006 às 12:07)

Ontem registei a temperatura mínima mais elevada do ano até ao momento.
Em casa: *14,1ºC* / 27,4ºC
Estação meteorológica: *13,4ºC* / 26,8ºC

Os valores médios de Maio (normal de 1961-1990): *7,7ºC / 19,1ºC*

Hoje a mínima foi também elevada.
Em casa: 13,9ºC
Estação meteorológica: 13,0ºC


----------



## Seringador (18 Mai 2006 às 14:04)

Hohje de facto a temp. minima foi de 15,1 mas está uma Nortada neste momento !


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2006 às 14:29)

Hoje a temperatura mínima já foi próxima daquilo que é normal num mês de Maio.
Em casa: 6,8ºC
Estação meteorológica: 7,6ºC


----------



## Fil (19 Mai 2006 às 15:16)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Hoje a temperatura mínima já foi próxima daquilo que é normal num mês de Maio.
> Em casa: 6,8ºC
> Estação meteorológica: 7,6ºC



Eu tive minima de 8,6ºC  

Estou a ver que o abrigo que fiz protege do sol á tarde mas também do frio á noite  

Neste momento tenho 19,8ºC / 43% / 1023,1hPa.


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2006 às 16:07)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu tive minima de 8,6ºC
> 
> Estou a ver que o abrigo que fiz protege do sol á tarde mas também do frio á noite
> 
> Neste momento tenho 19,8ºC / 43% / 1023,1hPa.



 Em noites de alguma estabilidade, os menores valores de temperatura podem ocorrer nos locais mais baixos, mas os próximos dias, que serão mais instáveis, devem servir para tirar as dúvidas. Nesses dias, pela lógica, deves registar os valores mais baixos de temperatura.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Mai 2006 às 17:46)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu tive minima de 8,6ºC
> 
> Estou a ver que o abrigo que fiz protege do sol á tarde mas também do frio á noite
> 
> Neste momento tenho 19,8ºC / 43% / 1023,1hPa.




Alguma foto do abrigo ??  

Havia algum vento FIL?


----------



## Fil (19 Mai 2006 às 18:07)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Alguma foto do abrigo ??
> 
> Havia algum vento FIL?



Aqui está ele  





Suponho que houvesse algum vento porque esta tarde está algo ventosa.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Mai 2006 às 18:07)

Eu não vi nada!! 
ehhehe


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2006 às 10:03)

Hoje registou-se temperatura mínima mais baixa deste mês.
Em casa: 1,6ºC
Estação meteorológica: 1,8ºC

Devem ter sido os últimos dias frescos, a seguir o longo Verão


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Mai 2006 às 12:10)

Eu confirmo que foi uma das noites mais frescas ultimamente!!!
Em famalicão desceu quase aos 5º C


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2006 às 12:59)

em setubal foi o contraste total minima 13,7ºc, neste momento 19,4ºc,     1023hpa e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mai 2006 às 14:40)

No meu local de observação, a mínima desceu aos 5 graus e perto das 9 horas estavam 8.5 graus, mas com uma nítida sensação de frio porque soprava um vento bem fresco...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (23 Mai 2006 às 16:26)

Não sei que se passou, aqui em minha casa tive minima de 4,8ºC  

Agora tenho 18,4ºC / 32% / 1022,6hPa e céu com muitas nuvens.


----------



## Luis França (24 Mai 2006 às 00:07)

*Serão cirros ou outra coisa qualquer?*

Boa-noite a todos,

Eu tinha feito o registo no fórum quando 2 dias depois ele desapareceu.  
 Sou novo por estes lados , em português.

Há 4 anos atrás que tenho vindo a fotografar "nuvens" ou rastos de aviões que depois dão origem a nuvens tipo cirro-estratos e que ultimamente têm "sujado" o nosso céu azul em várias direcções durante vários dias. Depois nem chove nem condensa (parecem feitas de pó). Será que alguém me consegue dar uma explicação plausível?

http://oficinadaluz.blogspot.com/2006/05/unusual-clouds-over-sintra.html


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2006 às 00:43)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Boa-noite a todos,
> 
> Eu tinha feito o registo no fórum quando 2 dias depois ele desapareceu.
> Sou novo por estes lados , em português.
> ...




vou te dizer o que eu sei ate posso estar enganado! o que tu ves são rastos de vapor de água condensado são produzidos pela injecção de água na atmosfera pelos fumos de escape dos motores a jacto. A altas altitudes as temperaturas são de tal maneira baixas que fazem com que as goticulas de água gelem em poucos segundos em vez de evaporarem, o estado de saturação é atingido e formam-se os cristais de gelo que produzem o rasto...e já agora bem vindo ao forum


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2006 às 00:47)

esta noita esta a ficar fresquinha neste momento 13,7ºc ja atingio a minima da noite pasada!


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2006 às 14:35)

A manhã ainda foi fresca. 
Em casa: 6,7ºC
Estação meteorológica: 6,0ºC
Neste momento 19,9ºC.


----------



## Luis França (24 Mai 2006 às 23:43)

*Informação sobre "chemtrails vs contrails"*



			
				miguel disse:
			
		

> vou te dizer o que eu sei ate posso estar enganado! o que tu ves são rastos de vapor de água condensado são produzidos pela injecção de água na atmosfera pelos fumos de escape dos motores a jacto. A altas altitudes as temperaturas são de tal maneira baixas que fazem com que as goticulas de água gelem em poucos segundos em vez de evaporarem, o estado de saturação é atingido e formam-se os cristais de gelo que produzem o rasto...e já agora bem vindo ao forum



Mas, e se esses cristais permanecerem durantes horas ou dias? Não deveriam evaporar mais depressa? 
Vou colocar alguns _links_ que podem ajudar à "confusão" que se está a gerar por todo o mundo:  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/dimming_trans.shtml

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3288003.stm

http://educate-yourself.org/ct/

http://www.carnicom.com/contrails.htm

http://www.chemtrails-france.com/

http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Chemtrails.html

http://asd-www.larc.nasa.gov/GLOBE/contrails/

http://iangoddard.net/contrail.htm

http://www.lasvegastribune.com/20050819/headline1.html

Gostava de saber a opinião do fórum.
Vou colocar um _link_ do fórum na minha página


----------



## Seringador (25 Mai 2006 às 10:16)

Existe uma boa imagem no Eumetsat a ilustrar, conforme podem ver neste link, cliquem para a frente e vão até à imagem 27/04/06, além de terem outras espectaculares:
http://www.eumetsat.int/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=31&l=en


----------



## Seringador (25 Mai 2006 às 10:21)

Boas hoje já se nota a mudança e à tarde ainda melhor o FDS vai escaldar...  

Temp. 18,7ºC, P.O. 8ºC - 1028hPa - HR 56% e muito sol e uma voa visibilidade!


----------



## ACalado (25 Mai 2006 às 11:59)

boas por aqui já tenho uma temperatura de 26ºc e ainda nao chegamos a hora onde se registra a maxima do dia, hoje ira ser um dia quente  

cumprimentos
Humidade 	31%
Pressão Atmosférica
(nível médio do mar) 	1022mb   variação -0.15mb/h


----------



## Seringador (25 Mai 2006 às 12:24)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas por aqui já tenho uma temperatura de 26ºc e ainda nao chegamos a hora onde se registra a maxima do dia, hoje ira ser um dia quente
> 
> cumprimentos
> Humidade 	31%
> ...



Agora já estão 22,2ºC 1027hPa e vento NW, hoje é que as pessoas vão sentir, assim como amanhã, depois e depois....


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2006 às 16:37)

boas 
Aqui neste momento ja se nota o calor que vai chegar em força este fds neste momento tenho 29,5ºc muito perto dos 30ºc previstos para hoje.1021hpa e 33% de humidade!!


----------



## Fil (25 Mai 2006 às 18:38)

Aqui tenho 27,1ºC com máxima de 27,3ºC e minima de 9,1ºC (mais 2ºC que a estação ). Amanhã por aqui estão previstos 30ºC, vamos lá ver


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2006 às 21:20)

Aqui em casa hoje tive 7,8ºC / 27,4ºC
Na estação meteorológica: 7,1ºC / 28,8ºC


----------



## tozequio (26 Mai 2006 às 00:56)

Por aqui tive minima de 9.6ºC e máxima de 27ºC

Tarde mais quente do ano


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2006 às 09:07)

esta noite a minima foi de 16 e neste momento ja vai em 21 ta a aquecer bem!!! e vou agora para os alentejos


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Mai 2006 às 09:40)

miguel disse:
			
		

> esta noite a minima foi de 16 e neste momento ja vai em 21 ta a aquecer bem!!! e vou agora para os alentejos



boa viagem...  Espero que tenhas ar condicionado


----------



## tozequio (26 Mai 2006 às 11:44)

O IM dava máxima de 26º para o Porto, mas às 10 horas já estavam 26.9  

Aliás, a seguir a Tomar, era a 2ª estação mais quente do país a essa hora  

Neste momento marco 28.1ºC, e com tendência para grande subida assim que o forte vento pare


----------



## Seringador (26 Mai 2006 às 11:49)

Como previsto hoje já estão 30.4 e ainda vai aquecer mais um bocadinho! 
1023hPa pressão HR  30% ( preocupante para os incêndios abaixo deste nível)


----------



## tozequio (26 Mai 2006 às 17:18)

Neste momento estão 32ºC por aqui...


----------



## ACalado (26 Mai 2006 às 18:53)

Por aqui estao ainda  27ºc as 15h hora onde se costumam registrar as maximas estiveram 31.4ºc..  

cumprimentos


----------



## Fil (26 Mai 2006 às 19:01)

Segundo a estação Pedras Rubras, não parece estar assim tanto calor no Porto!

Aqui tenho neste momento 27,9ºC com máxima de 29,1ºC, a maior do ano!


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2006 às 20:31)

O dia mais quente até agora.
Em casa: 15,1ºC / 29,4ºC
Estação meteorológica: 13,8ºC / 30,0ºC


----------



## tozequio (27 Mai 2006 às 00:23)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Segundo a estação Pedras Rubras, não parece estar assim tanto calor no Porto!
> 
> Aqui tenho neste momento 27,9ºC com máxima de 29,1ºC, a maior do ano!



Por volta da 1 da tarde a temperatura na estação era maior do que em minha casa, mas às 3 da tarde já tinha descido para os 27ºC, enquanto que em minha casa tinha ainda subido ligeiramente... E ás 23h, a estação de Pedras Rubras ainda marcava 26.5ºC (estação mais quente do país  )

Sinceramente parece-me que a estação de Pedras Rubras não funciona lá muito bem


----------



## Vânia_Geo (27 Mai 2006 às 02:11)

Fil disse:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Aqui tenho neste momento 27,9ºC com máxima de 29,1ºC, a maior do ano!



É verdade! Hoje o nordeste transmontano esteve bem quentinho!


----------



## Seringador (27 Mai 2006 às 10:33)

Sem dúvida qdo saí de caasa já estavam  25,4ºC, hoje vai ser o dia mais quente  do ano até à data!


----------



## Seringador (27 Mai 2006 às 10:46)

AmanhÃ Quero Eu Dizer:d


----------



## Luis França (27 Mai 2006 às 12:42)

*Aqui junto ao mar está um "forno"*

Nas Azenhas-do-Mar (Sintra), por volta do meio-dia, dentro de casa estava 28,5º e com tendência para subir. Sem dúvida, e resta esperar por amanhã, é o dia mais quente por estes lados.
Vou descer à praia para um mergulho refrescante, tendo em conta que a água ronda os 14-15º de temperatura (talvez a tendência para as correntes de ar polar do Canadá, devido ao degelo, provoquem oscilações no _jet stream_).
O tempo que há-de vir o dirá.          - Torrado por cima, gelado por baixo.


----------



## tozequio (27 Mai 2006 às 13:25)

Neste momento 30.6º por aqui


----------



## tozequio (27 Mai 2006 às 17:00)

33.7º por aqui, 31.5 em Pedras Rubras, 34.1 em Massarelos (é uma freguesia do Porto) e 33 na Serra do Pilar.

Cada vez confio menos nos dados de Pedras Rubras...


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2006 às 20:08)

boas
vim agora de Grândola  a mínima foi de 16,3ºc e a máxima de 34,2ºc ás 19horas quando vim embora ainda marcava 33ºc e o céu muito nublado posso dizer que era sufocante ao fim da tarde nem vento havia estava um horror quando cheguei a Setúbal estava igual ou pior!!!  neste momento ainda registo 29,8ºc , amanha nem quero pensar!!


----------



## Fil (27 Mai 2006 às 21:53)

Aqui o dia também foi quente, tive uma máxima de 29,6ºC (30,9ºC na estação)  



			
				tozequio disse:
			
		

> Cada vez confio menos nos dados de Pedras Rubras...



Em que zona do Porto fica?

Amanhã em Setubal está prevista uma máxima de 36ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2006 às 22:14)

Em casa: 18,0ºC / 30,5ºC
Estação meteorológica: 16,9ºC / 30,9ºC
Este mês de Maio vai terminar com valores médios muito próximos daquilo que *era* normal num mês de Junho.


----------



## Seringador (27 Mai 2006 às 22:18)

Hoje na minha estação atingiu os 33,4 mas amanhã é o climax vai abrandar no dia 30 até 1 junho mas, será pouca trégua 
Neste momento 27,7 40% HR  
Nota: Fil tens de actualizar os dados da tua máxima


----------



## tozequio (28 Mai 2006 às 10:56)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Em que zona do Porto fica?



Já fica em Matosinhos, numa zona relativamente próxima do mar, a cerca de 7/8 kms do centro da cidade e a cerca de 20/25 de minha casa...

E já agora, para que não pensem que o Porto é fresquinho  

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=1&selVar=temp&rede=RUEMAS&idObsRuema=903 - MASSARELOS

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=1&selVar=temp&rede=RUEMAS&idObsRuema=901 - BONFIM


----------



## Seringador (28 Mai 2006 às 12:15)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Já fica em Matosinhos, numa zona relativamente próxima do mar, a cerca de 7/8 kms do centro da cidade e a cerca de 20/25 de minha casa...
> 
> E já agora, para que não pensem que o Porto é fresquinho
> 
> ...


Pena que a do n/ municipio não esteja! 
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=2&selVar=temp&rede=RUEMAS&idObsRuema=904
Tenho neste momento 35,1ºC e 35% HR


----------



## tozequio (28 Mai 2006 às 12:35)

De certeza que o record do mês de Maio no Porto vai cair, neste momento 35.5


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2006 às 13:36)

por aqui a temperatura neste momento ainda está muito aquem do esperado!neste momento 31,1ºc a minima foi 18,7ºc


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2006 às 13:53)

Aqui já chegou a 31,4ºC mas ainda deve subir um pouco mais. A mínima, de 18,0ºC, foi igual à de ontem.


----------



## dj_alex (28 Mai 2006 às 14:38)

Em Lisboa está um calor que não se pode...e dentro de casa ainda pior...acho que me vou enfiar no frigorifico


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2006 às 16:40)

agora sim calor a serio o vento foi-se embora agora não se aguenta neste momento 34,7ºc e a subir ainda 1016hpa e 35%humidade  em termos de nuvens é que é uma desilusão poucas e so nuvens altas


----------



## Seringador (28 Mai 2006 às 16:48)

Bem por aqui está diminuir 31,3ºC, 43% HR e vento agora de N/NW, o declínio apromxima-se...


----------



## Fil (28 Mai 2006 às 16:53)

Aqui em minha casa já chegou aos 31,2ºC ás 15:25, agora o céu está completamente nublado com algum vento e a temperatura desceu para os 26,8ºC que tenho neste momento. Estou com esperanças numa trovoadazita  

A minha minima foi de 19,3ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2006 às 16:57)

Por aqui, a temperatura já chegou a 32,4ºC. 
Neste momento, 27,5ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Seringador (28 Mai 2006 às 17:12)

Sim Fil, pela imagem de satélite podes alimentar uma esperança, vê-se algum desenvolvimento vertical no extremo Norte do território 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=16&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Fil (28 Mai 2006 às 17:19)

Pelo radar espanhol, até já devia estar a chover por aqui  

Essa animação de satélite está espectacular!


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2006 às 17:21)

é verdade da para ver nesta ultima hora um bom desenvolvimento nalgumas zonas arrisco a dizer que daqui a mais umas horinhas tenhamos boas trovoadas no estremo norte de Portugal interior norte e no interior do Alentejo!!!


----------



## Seringador (28 Mai 2006 às 17:28)

está a dar umas imagens do Papa na Polónia e grande trovoada lá com um bonito arco-íris


----------



## Seringador (28 Mai 2006 às 17:32)

Segundo o Estofex existe uma boa possibilidade para as bandas do Ne de Portugal 
http://www.estofex.org/
" Iberian Peninsula

Saharan EML is currently overspreading the SRN Iberian Peninsula ... which should result in weakly unstable and capped inverted-V profiles. A few isolated TSTMS may develop in the late afternoon hours ... and could produce very strong/severe outflow winds. Weak shear and weak forcing for UVVs should limit allover extent of severe threat ... and a categorical risk is not necessary ATTM. "
Para a Polónia é que a coisa está feia
Poland

Models advertise weak CAPE across Poland ... and later in the day across Belarus/extreme W Ukraine ahead/underneath of strong vort max. Current thinking is that the CAPE is associated with well and deeply mixed polar air ... though chances seem to exist that TSTMS will also form within weak warm sector ahead of the upper trough. Kinematic fields will be quite favorable for severe evolution ahead of the front where strong SRH is expected. In its wake ... shear should still be sufficient for strong wind gusts and some hail that may locally attain severe levels despite weaker low-level kinematic fields.


----------



## Fil (28 Mai 2006 às 19:14)

A estação de Bragança indica ás 17h 0,4mm de precipitação, mas por aqui não caiu nem uma gota!  

Em Amareleja, 20,7ºC com 7,6mm!!


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Mai 2006 às 00:22)

*boas*

boas 

alguem esteve *metido* hoje na praga de pequenos mosquitos que se apoderou de praias e esplanadas ao longo da nossa costa  

ericeira 
sesimbra 
costa da caparica 

abracos meteo


----------



## tozequio (29 Mai 2006 às 00:48)

Duvido que haja mais de 2 ou 3 dias mais quentes do que hoje na zona do  Porto em todo o Verão... 23.2/35.5 foram os extremos hoje


----------



## Luis França (29 Mai 2006 às 00:49)

*Acerca da "mosquitada" e outros insectos*

Desde sábado que as praias (do Guincho à Ericeira e noutros pontos) registaram uma invasão de pequenas "moscas da fruta" verdes e pretas e vários tipos de borboletas, nas horas de maior calor, por toda a costa.
Hoje, devido ao vento que se fez sentir na costa oeste, já os nossos "bugs" mudaram de poiso. Talvez devido às últimas chuvadas recentes e ao aumento de temperatura repentino vindo do norte de África tenham eclodido milhares de bicharocos ou tenham emigrado da costa norte africana.
Se não forem para as cidades já é uma sorte.


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mai 2006 às 08:49)

Bem... este foi um FDS bem quentinho... Em Famalicão a máxima atingiu os 36ºC. Alguém registou temperaturas superiores??? as noticias dizem que santarem foi a cidade mais quente (37º)


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mai 2006 às 10:36)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Desde sábado que as praias (do Guincho à Ericeira e noutros pontos) registaram uma invasão de pequenas "moscas da fruta" verdes e pretas e vários tipos de borboletas, nas horas de maior calor, por toda a costa.
> Hoje, devido ao vento que se fez sentir na costa oeste, já os nossos "bugs" mudaram de poiso. Talvez devido às últimas chuvadas recentes e ao aumento de temperatura repentino vindo do norte de África tenham eclodido milhares de bicharocos ou tenham emigrado da costa norte africana.
> Se não forem para as cidades já é uma sorte.



Por acaso o raio dos bichos são chatos...colam-se ao corpo...qd tive na praia, andei a comer mosquitos... 


http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1258682&idCanal=76



Praga de mosquitos provoca debandada das praias e lança caos no trânsito 
28.05.2006 - 18h19   Publico


Uma praga de mosquitos invadiu hoje a Costa da Caparica, o que levou várias pessoas a abandonar as praias e deixou o trânsito completamente parado, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros e Protecção Civil.

De acordo com o Comando Distrital de Setúbal do Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC), o aparecimento de uma praga de mosquitos na Costa da Caparica causou uma debandada de pessoas e deixou o trânsito completamente congestionado entre a Costa e a Charneca da Caparica.

Augusto Tomás, do SNBPC, afirmou que o aparecimento deste “número extraordinário de mosquitos não é normal do ponto de vista sanitário”, mas salientou que “não foi detectado nenhum perigo para a saúde das pessoas, para além do natural incómodo”.
Para fazer face a eventuais problemas de saúde ou de trânsito, tanto os bombeiros como a Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) já reforçaram a vigilância daquela zona.

Os bombeiros disponibilizaram três ambulâncias para a zona da Charneca e têm estado em permanente contacto com a Direcção-Geral da Saúde, ao passo que a Brigada de Trânsito da GNR disponibilizou mais efectivos para patrulhamento das vias, disse a mesma fonte. O Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Almada também reforçou a vigilância da zona, acrescentou.

Segundo o responsável, a praga de mosquitos que se faz sentir, sobretudo “na periferia de Lisboa”, deve-se às temperaturas elevadas no Norte de África, que “empurraram” os mosquitos para cima em busca de zonas menos quentes.

Os primeiros insectos terão aparecido no sábado, mas não terão causado os transtornos verificados hoje, afirmou, acrescentando que tal se poderá explicar, “ou porque havia menos mosquitos, ou menos pessoas na praia”. A Polícia Marítima confirmou igualmente a existência de uma praga de mosquitos desde a Fonte da Telha até à Costa da Caparica.


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 13:17)

Provavelmente na pouca água parada existente e com um aumento subíto da temperatura os ovos desenvolveram-se rapidamente e ao mesmo tempo, quando normalmente seria de uma forma gradual.. 
Não me ademira nada daqui a uns anitos o regresso da Malária!


----------



## ACalado (29 Mai 2006 às 14:31)

boas por aki estao uns abrasivos 32ºc, muito calor mesmo.
vou agora ter um  seminario com o prof. costa alves, alguem quer perguntar alguma coisa  
cumprimentos


----------



## Fil (29 Mai 2006 às 15:21)

Ao ir de manhã para o trabalho também vi muitos desses mosquitos, agora á vinda já não vi nenhum!

Tenho neste momento 29,8ºC, e os extremos até ao momento são de 17,6ºC / 30,4ºC. A humidade está em 27%


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mai 2006 às 16:11)

DGS investiga praga de insectos em Lisboa  

Direcção-geral de Saúde enviou amostras para análise 


A Direcção Geral de Saúde está a tentar identificar o tipo de insecto que desde sexta-feira tem aparecido em grande número nas zonas costeiras da Grande Lisboa. Segundo o sub-director-geral de Saúde, José Robalo, até estar concluída a análise, o único inconveniente do aparecimento destes insectos será o incómodo causado pelas picadas ou eventuais reacções alérgicas. 


Em declarações à agência Lusa, o sub-director-geral de saúde disse que desde sexta-feira que o Centro Regional de Saúde Pública de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo está a acompanhar a situação da praga de insectos, que levou no fim-de-semana muitas pessoas a abandonar as praias. 

José Robalo acrescentou que os primeiros insectos surgiram em Cascais, estendendo-se a toda a Linha, seguindo-se a zona da Expo, em Lisboa, e só no fim-de-semana é que apareceram na Costa de Caparica e na península de Tróia. 

O sub-director-geral de Saúde explicou que o insecto em causa poderá ser ou não um mosquito mas sublinhou que "em Portugal não há conhecimento, nos últimos anos, de transmissão de doenças através de mosquitos".

"Foi recolhida uma amostra que será agora analisada por biólogos", adiantou. 

Especialistas avançam hipóteses

Especialistas em Biologia, contactados pela Lusa, disseram que a existência desta praga pode dever-se ao aumento súbito da temperatura nos últimos dias, que acelera o ciclo evolutivo dos animais. 

O Instituto de Meteorologia tinha avançado com a hipótese de que a praga de insectos poderia ter origem do Norte de África. No entanto, a Direcção-geral de Saúde já refutou essa ideia. "De África não vieram. O Algarve não foi sequer atingido por esta praga, o que deveria acontecer caso viesse do continente africano”, explicou José Robalo. 

A quantidade de insectos detectados levou a um grande número de chamadas telefónicas para o Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil. A linha de Saúde Pública da Direcção-geral de Saúde não recebeu pedidos de informação. 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20060529_DGS+investiga+praga+de+insectos+em+Lisboa.htm


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 16:45)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas por aki estao uns abrasivos 32ºc, muito calor mesmo.
> vou agora ter um  seminario com o prof. costa alves, alguem quer perguntar alguma coisa
> cumprimentos



por acaso queria mas já vou tarde!
Era a seguinte, quando é que pensa dar umas lições ao pessoal do IM


----------



## Serrano (29 Mai 2006 às 16:46)

Cerca das 14 horas, na zona baixa da cidade da Covilhã estavam 30 graus, com nuvens bem negras que deixaram escapar algumas gotas, mas ainda paira no ar a possibilidade de uma boa trovoada, vamos lá ver...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 16:54)

Como pensava do aumento súbito temperatura e existência ene locais com águas paradas, agora não sabia da teoria do IM, mais uma para juntar à coleção 
tenho 30ºC e 46 HR
Estou a ver uns bonitos Cumulus Nimbus enormes a sul do Porto para o o Maciço central, Viseu e Guarda ninguém  está a observar?  
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=16&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## João (29 Mai 2006 às 17:46)

Até q enfim q já temos o nosso fórum a funcionar em pleno!! 
Bem por aqui já andamos no nosso "forno" alentejano.
Neste momento 35.5 graus!! 
Saudações alentejanas!
Recordo que me situo em Montemor-o-Novo no alto alentejo!


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 17:47)

parece que aquela célula vai-se desenvolver em direcção à Capital 
http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/SDUS/


----------



## João (29 Mai 2006 às 18:37)

Por aqui a temperatura já desceu para os 33 graus!
O céu tá mto carregado e o ar mto abafado!
Cheira me a trovoada da forte!!!


----------



## Luis França (29 Mai 2006 às 18:52)

*Ainda uma sugestão acerca dos insectos invasores ...*

Já alguém se terá lembrado que os insectos tipo mosca da fruta (não são mosquitos) que apareceram no fds poderão ter sido empurrados dos arrozais e zonas lacustres dos estuários do Tejo e do sado pela massa de ar quente? E, tal como nós procurámos refrescar-nos nas praias, também eles terão ido para lá pelas mesmas razões? Que os ditos insectos são semelhantes àqueles que encontramos nos rios e nas águas paradas ao pôr-do-sol? E com as actuais mudanças climáticos teremos que nos habituar a eles?

Hoje, aqui na costa de Sintra, tais criaturas já mudaram de poiso. Aliás, neste momento está a entrar uma massa tipo nevoeiro vinda de Leste - tem aspecto e cor de trovoada mas não parece que vá acontecer qq coisa.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2006 às 19:24)

por aqui esteve um dia muito mais fresco que os últimos dias mais fresco até do que estava previsto a culpa foi do ar marítimo que entrou durante todo o dia e ainda se faz notar a máxima foi de apenas 26ºc neste momento estão 23,8ºc a mínima foi 20,1ºc.ao olhar para o satélite parece que podemos ter novidades daqui a umas horas mesmo aqui para o litoral!!vamos esperar para ver no que vai dar mas infelizmente não estou muito confiante aquelas células vão morrer não tarda muito


----------



## Fil (29 Mai 2006 às 22:31)

A minha máxima acabou por ficar-se nos 30,4ºC, amanhã espero ficar abaixo dos 30ºC. Agora tenho 20,7ºC.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (30 Mai 2006 às 04:44)

Pois é, a coisa tem andado a prometer… daí ontem os 
Bombeiros em Abrantes não tiveram descanso com inundações.
Era de prever, pois neste País só se lembram de Sta Barba quando faz trovões
E as valetas mais uma vez estavam por limpar.


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 08:29)

Bem... hoje parece que os mosquitos foram substituidos por borboletas na grande lisboa! Pelo menos é o que as noticias relatam esta manhã. ao que parece vêm de espanha (segundo o ICN), e a maior parte das borboletas aparece já mortas. Depois do prazer...  a morte!!! 

Aqui no porto, 22º C, céu limpo e muito azul    mas o vento é forte e constante:


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2006 às 09:24)

Esta manhã já foi mais fresca. 
Em casa: 11,0ºC
Estação meteorológica: 10,5ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 09:55)

Ontem o IM lançou uma informação meteorológica relativa aos últimos dias, afirmando que tivemos uma subida *GRADUAL* da temperatura   e q se registaram alguns máximos em algumas cidades.

Estranho é que as razões apontadas pelo aparecimento da pseudo praga de insectos na grande lisboa foi o aumento *REPENTINO* das temperaturas.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Mai 2006 às 10:37)

Aqui esta a informação do IM : 

Informação 
 2006-05-29 18:42:50  
Temperaturas máximas elevadas 
Nos últimos dias ocorreu uma subida gradual da temperatura do ar, tendo-se verificado valores acima da média para esta época do ano, destacando-se Chaves, Moimenta da Beira, Santarém, Sines, Beja, Castro Verde e Alcácer do Sal,onde, no dia 28, as temperaturas máximas atingiram valores superiores aos registados até à data. 
Hoje, verificou-se uma pequena descida da temperatura nas regiões do litoral, prevendo-se para amanhã uma descida dos valores da temperatura máxima em todo o território do Continente.


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 11:18)

Hoje foi mais fresco, com 14,6ºC de mínima!
A Europa está muito instavél e pela 1ªvez este ano uma região com grau 2 de alerta  
http://www.estofex.org


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 11:19)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Aqui esta a informação do IM :
> 
> Informação
> 2006-05-29 18:42:50
> ...



E o PORTO, esqueceram-se..


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 11:45)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> E o PORTO, esqueceram-se..



o problema é q nos registos deles o porto a temp pouco passou os 32.5º C


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 11:50)

mas se esquecer-mos pedras rubras!!!! chegamos quase aos 38ºC   





São doidos...


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 14:21)

A febre das borboletas tb chegou ao porto!!! para além das q ja se esborracharam contra o para-brisas do carro, elas n param!!!  

está calor no porto!!! e o vento continua...


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2006 às 15:09)

Eu aqui tenho uns surpreendentes 22,1ºC, que é a máxima do dia até agora! A minima foi de 11,0ºC.

Essa zona do Bonfim deve ser um forno


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 16:14)

Repararam na luz muito alaranjada de ontem ao fim do dia, para quem mora no Litoral?
 E que bom quarto crescente estamos a ter, reparem na luminosidade e o tipo de Luz nos próximos dias, nesta fase da Lua! 

30,5ºC Ramalde!


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 16:15)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Repararam na luz muito alaranjada de ontem ao fim do dia, para quem mora no Litoral?
> E que bom quarto crescente estamos a ter, reparem na luminosidade e o tipo de Luz nos próximos dias, nesta fase da Lua!
> 
> 30,5ºC Ramalde!




já diziam os antigos  "_vermelho ao mar, pega nos bois e vai lavrar_"


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 16:21)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> já diziam os antigos  "_vermelho ao mar, pega nos bois e vai lavrar_"



Exacto Bruno e em especial para o próximo mês de Junho na mesma altura!


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Mai 2006 às 16:23)

Boas 

Hoje já se nota uma pequena descida da temperatura maxima 

 

mesmo assim 25º   (abafadinhos) 


abraço meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 16:25)

no porto n sei qual a temperatura, mas deve ser por volta dos 30ºC

No entanto o vento reduz em muito a sensação de calor. Parece estar mais fresco.....


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2006 às 20:35)

Por aqui a descida de temperatura foi significativa. Ontem a temperatura chegou a 31,8ºC e hoje ainda não passou de 24,7ºC (24,8ºC na estação meteorológica).


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2006 às 21:49)

Em minha casa a máxima foi de 24,1ºC, grande diferença para ontem. Neste momento já vou em 16,8ºC.

No Porto a máxima foi de 28,3ºC na estação de Pedras Rubras e de 29,8ºC na da Serra do Pilar.


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 22:12)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Em minha casa a máxima foi de 24,1ºC, grande diferença para ontem. Neste momento já vou em 16,8ºC.
> 
> No Porto a máxima foi de 28,3ºC na estação de Pedras Rubras e de 29,8ºC na da Serra do Pilar.



...E 30,5 em Ramalde no Porto, uma cidade de ilhas de calor com tamanha impermeabilização do solo... 
Agora 23,2ºC.


----------



## tozequio (30 Mai 2006 às 22:38)

Aqui tive 30.7, ainda assim bastante quente apesar da descida temperatura  

Curioso foi ouvir na rádio, por volta das 3 da tarde, durante o meu estudo, que estavam 28 no Porto, 24 em Lisboa e 22 em Faro. Está tudo trocado 



			
				Fil disse:
			
		

> Em minha casa a máxima foi de 24,1ºC, grande diferença para ontem. Neste momento já vou em 16,8ºC.
> 
> No Porto a máxima foi de 28,3ºC na estação de Pedras Rubras e de 29,8ºC na da Serra do Pilar.



Já agora Fil, onde arranjas a informação das temperaturas máximas no Porto? No site do IM e no weatheronline só vejo dados gráficos, e não tem dados da Serra do Pilar.


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 22:46)

Tirei estas 3 fotografias da minha casa,na tarde de 28.05 estava um bonito cumulus Nimbus que até falei no fórum para os lados do maciço central e fiz o máximo zoom, mas mesmo assim não está muito boa, mas fiz o que pude


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2006 às 23:01)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Já agora Fil, onde arranjas a informação das temperaturas máximas no Porto? No site do IM e no weatheronline só vejo dados gráficos, e não tem dados da Serra do Pilar.



Daqui:

http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms_static/hetweer/synop.php  



			
				Seringador disse:
			
		

> Tirei estas 3 fotografias da minha casa,na tarde de 28.05 estava um bonito cumulus Nimbus que até falei no fórum para os lados do maciço central e fiz o máximo zoom, mas mesmo assim não está muito boa, mas fiz o que pude



Tem cara de trovoada (ou tinha)!


----------



## tozequio (30 Mai 2006 às 23:08)

Desconhecia totalmente esse site, obrigado pelo link Fil 

Eu só gostava de perceber porque é que a estação da Serra do Pilar funciona dia sim, dia não


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 23:13)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Daqui:
> 
> http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms_static/hetweer/synop.php
> 
> ...


pois tinha 
Bom site já está nos favoritos
que contraste:
VOSTOK ANTARCTICA -58.6 -60.7   
NAWABSHAH PAKISTAN 49.4


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 23:17)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Desconhecia totalmente esse site, obrigado pelo link Fil
> 
> Eu só gostava de perceber porque é que a estação da Serra do Pilar funciona dia sim, dia não


Pq o material que têm lá é bom sabes


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2006 às 23:21)

Caso não tenham reparado num link desse site (por ser em holandês), também existe um arquivo de temperaturas desde Agosto de 2002:

http://www.vwkweb.nl/synops/index.php

E eu vou-me com 13,7ºC / 38%  / 1018.1hPa.


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2006 às 00:37)

obrigado pelo site fil ta muito bom! neste momento tenho 18,9ºc a maxima n passou dos 25ºc continua  o ar maritimo a entrar tá bastante humidade 87% agora e vento.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 09:40)

Esta manhã voltou a ser um pouco mais fresca. 
Em casa: 5,8ºC
Estação meteorológica: 5,7ºC


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 10:50)

Finalmente um dia fresco em Lisboa!!

E o céu mantem-se nublado!!


----------



## tozequio (31 Mai 2006 às 11:24)

São Pedro ligou o ar condicionado  

Neste momento 20.2 por aqui


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 11:45)

A manhã continua fresca. Neste momento 15,7ºC.


----------



## Seringador (31 Mai 2006 às 13:15)

Aqui estão 23,4ºC uma manhã com um bom conforto bio climático 
Mas vai ser por pouco tempo


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2006 às 13:22)

boas

aqui a mínima ainda se manteve em alta mesmo com tanta humidade 18,0ºc neste momento tenho 24,8ºc se a temperatura hoje descia um pouco em relação a ontem não se nota nada estou a ver que vai ser mais quente hoje que ontem!!mas hoje não há vento e a humidade já está muito mais baixa neste momento ronda os 50% baixou nestas ultimas horas.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 14:23)

Neste momento tenho 18,8ºC com uma máxima de 19,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (31 Mai 2006 às 15:24)

Boas, em minha casa a minima foi de 6,3ºC, manhã bem fresca! Agora tenho 19,0ºC, que é a máxima temporária. Está bastante vento.


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2006 às 15:47)

aqui a temperatura comesou a cair  e numa hora desceu dois graus acredito que a maxima foi pelas14:20  25,4ºC neste momento estão 23,2ºc e a descer.a humidade aumentou tá em 60% céu sempre coberto.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 16:21)

Por aqui a temperatura chegou a 20,4ºC, espero que já não suba mais.


----------



## tozequio (31 Mai 2006 às 17:11)

Por aqui estavam há momentos 26.3.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (31 Mai 2006 às 19:14)

Por aqui chegou 29,5 º


----------



## Fil (31 Mai 2006 às 20:33)

A minha máxima foi de 19,4ºC e agora estou com 16,5ºC. Ontem a esta hora tinha 19,8ºC...


----------

